# SMS Notifications problem (CM)



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

For some reason, whenever i receive a text, i no longer receive a notification of any sort. It does not vibrate and i do not see an icon in my status bar. But when i open the messaging app, there are new messages. I use handcent as my messaging app and i normally disable to the notifications from the stock app. To test if it was handcent, i enabled notifications on the stock app, but it did not work. I tried reflashing my nightly (7) but it didnt work and i tried fixing permissions. Im thinking about wiping data and flashing nightly 17.. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> For some reason, whenever i receive a text, i no longer receive a notification of any sort. It does not vibrate and i do not see an icon in my status bar. But when i open the messaging app, there are new messages. I use handcent as my messaging app and i normally disable to the notifications from the stock app. To test if it was handcent, i enabled notifications on the stock app, but it did not work. I tried reflashing my nightly (7) but it didnt work and i tried fixing permissions. Im thinking about wiping data and flashing nightly 17.. Any thoughts?


Wiping and reflashing should fix any problems you are experiencing. I'm currently not experiencing any SMS notification problems, and I'm on Nightly #16. Nightly #17 didn't introduce anything new for the DX, so any of the latest nightlies should work. On the plus side, MMS in the stock messaging app is fixed in the latest nightlies as well, so the Camera+MMS fix is no longer needed. Camera fix is needed still, but you can use the standalone camera fix zip for that.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Ill give it a shot.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know if it's related, but I can't get my handcent sms to stay a solid light, it only will blink. I've even went adjusted the length to "custom" and put the length of time on at 1000 and the length of time off to "0", but the light still blinks.

When I was on liberty or apex or whatever the light stayed solid on, any idea how to remedy this in CM7?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I don't know if it's related, but I can't get my handcent sms to stay a solid light, it only will blink. I've even went adjusted the length to "custom" and put the length of time on at 1000 and the length of time off to "0", but the light still blinks.
> 
> When I was on liberty or apex or whatever the light stayed solid on, any idea how to remedy this in CM7?


I believe this is something in the GB kernel. For some reason I think moto changed how the LED was handled. When I was on the GB kernel with ApeX or stock, all my notification lights were solid. When on FroYo, they were not and since CM7 is the FroYo kernel, they flash again. And the button backlights don't cause you to go blind on the FroYo kernel.


----------

